# Chemical Guys HOSE FREE ECOwash



## Stirks (Mar 13, 2013)

Have Chemical Guys discontinued their hose free eco? I can't seem to find it anywhere, I just keep getting their eco smart waterless wash.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

I think they've discontinued it , very nice product. I use Megs d114 now and find it as good .


----------

